# Gas bottle and route N Italy



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

We're planning to get as far a Florence on a 2 week trip from Perigueux and I have a couple of questions. 

Can I assume I could exchange my Totalgaz bottle for a full one in Italy if needed or will I have any trouble with getting a new bottle in Italy ? e.g. connection types versus a French bottle. 

We're planning to trek across close to Lyon then cross the Alps into N Italy. I don't want to spend a fortune on tolls etc. and missus is scared of driving over the Alps with one wheel hanging over the drop ! Any advice for best route ? 

Many thanks.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't help with the gas question (we have gaslow) but the road across the alps from Briancon to Turin is not too scary. Couple of nice Aires on that route too

Chris


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Canard,

I wouldn't rely on being able to replace your French cylinder but maybe the answer lies somewhere within Google.

Heading that way from our base in the Correze (other than in the deep mid-winter when we take the coast Autoroute) we usually aim for Gap and the D900, move on to Barcelonette to cross the Colle de la Madeleine into Italy. It's a quiet road with not too much commercial stuff and a pretty run although it does wind about a bit. But there are no nail-biting overhangs or tolls to pay.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i would nt rely on an exchange either , ..
she might enjoy this route , its fabulous at the top...


----------

